# Spark Plug Gap Sentra



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

Does anyone know the proper plug gap for a 91 Sentra? I lost the manual and can't find anything online.
Thanks,
Adam


----------



## fritzfry (Mar 15, 2003)

The plug gap s/b .043 but it might be a different plug depending on if you have 1.6 or 2.0L.


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

.031-.035 iirc


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Look on the underside of the hood, IIRC there's a decal with the specs. If not there, it's somewhere in the engine compartment.


----------

